

Capitalism rewards understanding: Why your business needs Philosophers - jeffdechambeau
http://www.t4g.com/Ideas---Insights/Articles/February-2012/I-tweet-therefore-I-am.aspx

======
jgn
My first year out of high school I took a ton of philosophy. It's forever
changed the way I view the world, other people and how I solve problems; it's
been valuable for my CS and math education. Philosophy taught me to explore
problems from varying perspectives and to play my own devil's advocate.
There's been nothing like it in any of my other classes or life experience. It
wasn't a productive year in itself, but it's a year I wouldn't do any other
way.

That being said, I found the title a bit misleading, or not fully informative.
I thought this was an article on how engineers ought to be running companies!

~~~
jeffdechambeau
Alternate submission wording was "Capitalism rewards understanding: Why your
business needs Philosophers." But yeah, I thought I might capitalize on the CS
worldview ;)

------
AndrewYoung85
As a BA in a start-up, I will be emailing this to the boss today...

